# Frédérique Constant WorldTimer Review



## JamesG602

Hey guys, I recently picked up a FC WorldTimer Silver Dial on the Bracelet. Before I purchased the watch I did my fair share of Googling and came up with a few good posts and articles about the watch. I wanted to see what actual owners though of the watch before I made the purchase sight unseen. I figured I'd write a little review on my impressions on the piece to add to the list in case anyone finds themselves in the same position I was!

First off, this is my first Frédérique Constant and the first time I have ever seen/handled one in the metal. I have owned numerous Rolexes, Omegas, and Breitlings. My Current collection is comprised of AP, Omega, Montblac, and nowFrédérique Constant.

I purchased the watch from a well know online grey market dealer. I paid under half of the MSRP which was a big factor in my decision to purchase the watch. Simply put I was looking for something different and unique. Lately I've been on a complications kick and a WorldTimer for a steal of a price is what drew me toFrédérique Constant.

*First Impressions/Un-Boxing:
*WOW! (That was my first impression).

Now to extrapolate on that.... The packaging was truly impressive. The box, which is all wood, with a nice synthetic material inside, was much nicer then I'm use to at this price point. Nicer then modern Rolex boxes thats for sure! (Not that Rolex is well known for their boxes) I was impressed by the quality right off the bat, and was pleasantly surprised. The watch shimmered. I did my usual once over, wind the crown, set the watch, quick timing check etc. All good to go!









*On the Wrist:
*I took the watch to my local Watch guy to have the bracelet sized. I hate sizing pin style bracelets, which is one of my dings against that watch, as it uses pins for the bracelet links. I bought the watch on the bracelet as it is easier to buy on the bracelet and get a leather strap later, rather then the other way around. The bracelet was of decent build and quality, my biggest gripe was the end-link fitment was a little sloppy and produced a decent amount of rattle. Not a biggie as I planned on wearing it on leather most of the time.















Later that day I stopped by some watch stores and found a nice leather strap for the WorldTimer















The watch was very comfortable on the wrist on both the bracelet and the aftermarket leather. The brown leather strap really brought the watch to life on the wrist. Throughout the day timekeeper has been accurate, and the complication working as intended.

*Dial:
*The dial is simply gorgeous on this watch, the different depths of the dial and sunburst background really make it stand out and a joy to look at. 
One thing to note, that on this model, the hour marker indices are lumed, but the hands are not. This has been corrected in future versions, but the silver dial version which I liked best, still had this oversight. The date is displayed at the 6 o'clock and the world times displayed along the center ring with day and night indicator in conjunction with the cities on the outer most edge. The date wheel at 6 o'clock does cover a city or two but it only takes a minute to memorize what cities. I see how this could be an annoyance, but I simply love how the date wheel sits above and the city and world time rings pass underneath.









I usually don't go crazy with the loupe on my watches, there is a always a tiny speck of something on the dial, and luckily I'm not that OCD. In this case I did notice a mark on the world time ring by the 1600 marker. It is pretty much invisible to the naked eye, but under a 6x loupe you can see the flaw clearly. Doesn't really bother me, as I stated, without the loupe it isn't noticeable.















The back offers a glimpse into the mechanics of the watch. The decoration on the movement is decent, nothing super impressive, but welcomed. I do love the fact that the movement is in house!















*Overall:*
I'm very happy with the watch and impressed by the quality at the price point that Frédérique Constant offers!


----------



## Barge

great review and photos.
I also love my FC worldtimer.


----------



## antsio100

Excellent review!
Wear in good health!


----------



## julio13

Thank you! I have found new love for my white dial Worldtimer!


----------



## colorblind

Nice watch, wear it well!


----------



## requiemjp

Beautiful watch. I really like the FC movement. Wish they make a smaller version in the future 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB717

Great review. FWIW I feel that it wears smaller than 42mm. My comfort zone is 40/41 and the FC Worldtimer doesn't feel the slightest bit big on my wrist... wears more like a 40mm IMO (it tapers up little). Anyway, as much as I'm really impressed with this watch it's getting very little wrist time having recently purchased a GMT Master II and the new Tudor BB GMT. I'm thinking about letting it go.


----------



## kennkez

What a beautiful watch - stunning dial, gorgeous movement, all with a nice fit on you, congrats


----------



## UofRSpider

Ok, so I guess my question is why are there lume dots on the dial but zero lume on the hands? Something looks really odd.

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

UofRSpider said:


> Ok, so I guess my question is why are there lume dots on the dial but zero lume on the hands? Something looks really odd.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


Because they made a design mistake. I bought it up with them, when I got my hands customized. The newer versions have different hands now.

Here is mine beside last years GPHG entrant. Mine is the white dial with lumed Breguet hands.


----------



## petesavva

That is a stunning watch! Well done!


----------



## nanoc

very nice watch! and a useful complication, too. I always wondered why it's so rarely used, and why it's so damn expensive. I work with several time zones and this watch would come in quite handy!

By the way, how is the legibility of the world time function? I bought a cheap 45mm quartz worldtimer (only the inner bezel with the time zones can be adjusted, the 24 hour ring is fixed) and one thing i noticed is that the time zones need to be marked with decently sized letters, or it makes the complication useless. I am curious of how well they read in this smaller watch. 

Congrats on your purchase, it's a really nice piece!


----------



## Paister

Appreciate the write up and pics! Was not impressed from pictures elsewhere but this reviews got my mind changed. Cheers and wear it in good health!


----------



## Cchao

I've just recently discovered this watch and I'm totally in love with it. Unfortunately it's behind two other watches on my to-buy list. Thanks for the review!


----------



## drdas007

Great review! Beautiful watch, congrats and wear in good health!!


----------



## Juclaq

Great review. Thanks


----------



## dptoennies

I owned the Limited edition version (blue) and it was amazing. Still the affordable world timer.


----------



## Dr_zoidberg_md

Fantastic review. It helped me decide that the FC was the worldtime watch that I definitely wanted. Thank you!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## raptorrapture

Here's mine (rose-gold variant)! First "luxury" watch I have had. Take it with me on all my travels. Super underrated piece.


----------



## PixlPutterMan

Does this work well as a travel watch? Does the 12 hour hand quick set?


----------



## Manosar

The FC is a great take on a world timer. Comfortable size and case shape. Excellent pictures and review! Both the white and blue face dials look stunning, however legibility is one concern I have had about these. How do folks feel about their readability (at a glance)?


----------



## rtdavid1613

Awesome pictures! Looks great on the leather strap


----------



## SILES89

This is one of my favorite watches ever.
I wore the blue version once and fell in love with it! So classy!


----------



## koolpep

Wonderful watch. I just tried one in green at an AD and was pretty smitten.



















It's on my radar. Apparently the green is not anymore made and there are 5 left in my country at the moment....


----------



## josherau

This is next on my purchase list… such a great looking watch


----------



## tenttaehyun

This help me choosing a lot!


----------

